# How does everyone handle holidays?



## Kimberley17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you alternate years with little kids or split the day?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ex may have christmas day I might have christmas eve we'll talk it over soon no big deal daughter doesn't care just throw me the gifts I might take her to sisters thanksgiving to see her baby cousin


----------

